# local cop says "its dangerous work"



## murphy4trees (Jun 8, 2004)

I ran across a former customer and the newly retired local police chief today... We got to talking for a while and he started talking about all the local tree related fatalities... and then with a kind of surprised tone said "its dangerous work".

One story in particular that a guy was in a bucket truck and the mirror of a passing truck caught the boom and flung the operator to his death.... Another guy got hit in the head with a big piece of wood being lowerred that swung right back into him.... a couple of electrocutions...etc..


----------



## NeTree (Jun 9, 2004)

Musta been one heck of a mirror, don't ya think?

For that matter, how in the blue hell did the boom get struck with a mirror from a truck??

This one just BEGS more details!

=)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes, that does sound odd...


----------



## TREEWRK (Feb 4, 2005)

Granted the real tree workers on this site do have dangerous jobs all I need to say
you need to keep your head in the game at all times


Remember what I tell my crew everyone goes home at the end of the day,be safe


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 4, 2005)

well i looked but cant find the report i just saw on tv about a tree worker trapped in a tree and unconscious. i've been to the Georgia lineman's rodeo, and i know lineman and tree workers are different in ways they climb and whatnot but they have a hurt man rescue competition. these guys run up this pole and get the guy out in seconds. now i know they are rare but this poor guy had to wait in tree unconscious for a firetruck.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Good luck to that guy.

That just happened today?


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 4, 2005)

yeah i'm still looking for the report it was one of those "Breaking Stories" that happened around lunchtime


----------



## J2Tree (Feb 4, 2005)

The guy in the bucket- I dont see how this could happen- if a bucket truck has the outriggers down I don't think another truck could get close enough to inflict a whole lot of damage (let alone fling the operator to his death)- if the guy came down, maybe while the bucket was low enough for the other truck to hit it, the mirror might take him out directly, but fling him to his death?
Here on our way down the hill we pass a semi-removed pine where a ROW worker got killed while doing side work on a weekend - his line is still in it.


----------

